# Judge ram air set up



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm restoring a 69 ram air 3 judge. Most of the air cleaner/ fresh air set up is missing. Who sells the best replacement parts for this set up?? Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

greenjudge69 said:


> I'm restoring a 69 ram air 3 judge. Most of the air cleaner/ fresh air set up is missing. Who sells the best replacement parts for this set up?? Thanks


I think you'll find Warpath Restoration parts the best. USA made. I didn't want China crap and went with them everything was included. If you're a GTOAA member you get a discount. You'll get varying opinions best deals. When you buy the kit make sure all parts are included. Scoops are included on some, some not.

Their kit here on ebay doesn't include all parts, contact them to get total $ for all > 1970 GTO JUDGE RAM AIR III USA MADE NON BETTER | eBay


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Great. Thank you


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jul 30, 2015)

I bought my RA stuff from Ram Air Restoration Enterprises. 
www.ramairrestorations.com 
I've also bought stuff from Warpath. They seem to have good parts.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Warpath is where I got mine from, as I recall. Very happy with the quality.

Bear


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Great. Thank you


----------

